# AMD Sempron vs Pentium M



## fuzexi (Nov 12, 2004)

Hi, I'm buying a new laptop, my old HP Omnibook is just not happy anymore, and the Acer Aspires look really good for the price.

I'm hoping to do a lot of audio work (sound editing on Adobe Audition) on it.

There are 2 models that look appealing: 
1. Acer Aspire 1682WLMI with Pentium M 1600 Mhz, going for 598 UK pounds.
also has 512 RAM, DVDRW +/- (but strangely says it doesn't have CD RW???)

2. Acer Aspire 3002LMi with a 2000Mhz AMD Sempron, going for 523.80, 
this one has 512 RAM, 80GB HD, same DVD RW (sure there's a mistake on the website about the no CD RW!) 

If no.2 is cheaper than no.1, why does it have more Mhz on the processor? Is this AMD a cheap one? What's the catch?

Anyone know about this?

Peter


----------



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

From my understanding AMD's are generally cheaper than Intel chips, but that doesn't equal lesser quality. I run an AMD on my desktop and had no issues. 

I'm not very familiar with latops so I can't advice further. As far as I know there would be no "catch" other than getting a cheaper system.

Late,


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

AMD chips are usually cheaper than Intel chips. However you are also getting a Sempron chip. That is the AMD equivalent of an Intel Celron chip. I think it only has half the onboard cashe as a regular AMD chip.

http://www.techwarelabs.com/reviews/processors/sempron/


----------



## fuzexi (Nov 12, 2004)

Ohmigod!
Thanks for this! My last laptop had a Celeron - what a piece of junk! 
I bought it in HK when I knew nothing about computers, and the guy told me it was brilliant for gaming. I didn't mind, because I don't play games, but I thought it would be fast, so I bought it.
Later on I regretted it soooo much! 
I think you have just helped me make up my mind which one to buy!
I have checked out the link you gave me too, and that has confirmed it. They should put a warning sign on these - warning! crap processor!

Thanks!

Peter


----------

